# Here We Go!!! 300 Gallon DIY



## B. Rodgers

OK...So I decided today to just go out and build my own 300 Gallon tank just because I had the day off! Anyway It's 96" Long 24" Tall 30" Wide for a total of 300 gallons. Here are some pictures of it so far. The 4 year old girl is there just to illustrate the size of the tank as well as the Oldsmobile Alero behind it..I will definately be taking better pictures as I continue on with the project! The pics are crappy because I'm using a Digital Camcorder instead of an actual digi cam..but I'll see if I can borrow someone's for pictures! So until then, bare with me please

Start Time : 1:00 PM CST
Finish Time: 7:00 PM CST


----------



## masterofdragons

That is freakin beastly! Do you already have the glass/acrylic window in? Any chance you can give me a run down of costs and all materials used?


----------



## 33truballa33

holy crap haha u werent playin when u said u were going to do that haha man fast worker... if i fly u out to WA will u bulid me one??


----------



## cmsCheerFish

lookin beautiful, glad my 200 was made by u...


----------



## mashunter18

nice









I like the way you made the dimensions, with only 24" tall, but more wider.

I dont like tanks more then 24" tall, good choice


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice tank


----------



## JAC

Wow, in just one day? you're quite the craftsman!


----------



## B. Rodgers

Thanks Guys. What I'll be doing is keeping track of each step and logging it for you all along with every cost I had down to a pair of protective goggles! I want you all to know what your getting into and how easy it is to do...and Yes Truball, If you fly me there I'll help you build your tank!!! anyway the glass isn't in it yet I havn't even sealed it yet...I put the glass in last. I'll keep it updated....For now, I'm off to Sherwin Williams to get Epoxy and to get this baby going! I havn't got much time until Cheerfish comes to get my 200! ...I'm going as fast as I can manG!!! you'll bust a nut when you come to get that 200 and see this monster!!! mwuhaha!


----------



## B. Rodgers

One more thing...I don't think I'll ever attempt to build a DIY plywood tank any bigger than this one just because this one scares the hell outta me!! just thought I'd add that..hehe


----------



## bigred

i want to build one but i think i mite mess up and come home to fish and water every where.







i even found plans to build 1. maybe i will try this summer.


----------



## B. Rodgers

bigred said:


> i want to build one but i think i mite mess up and come home to fish and water every where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i even found plans to build 1. maybe i will try this summer.
> [snapback]937606[/snapback]​


If it's going to exploed...It will do it less than 2 hours after completely full of water...that's why to fill it up outside and let it sit for 1 week before draining it and bringing it back inside!


----------



## B. Rodgers

Just finished putting the the first coat of black paint on the inside..waiting for it to dry to sand and paint 1 more time... current time Thursday 4:30 PM CST


----------



## B. Rodgers

Canopy - 97.5" Long 30" Wide 12" Tall Made From ¾" Oak Veneer Plywood
Contains Two 4 bulb 48" Light Fixtures For A Total Of 8 Bulbs 320 Watts total
*Black Canopy With Silver Doors

Tank - 96" Long 30" Wide 24" Tall Made From ¾" Oak Veneer Plywood
Inside Painted Black, Sealed With Fiberglass Resin Total Of 300 Gallons
* Black Inside, Silver Outside

Stand - 97.5" Long 30" Wide 30" Tall Made With 2x4's And 3/4" Oak Veneer
Four Doors And Plenty Of Storage.
* Black Stand With Silver Doors


----------



## B. Rodgers

Just finished sanding the first coat and applying the second coat..waiting for the second coat to dry...

Current Time: Friday 4:30 CST


----------



## Dragonrider

Need to get one of those clocks that you see on TV in the show "Monster House" only call it "Monster Tank"

Nice Job!


----------



## Slim

Very nice looking tank Faded. When Bullseye gets his house were gonna build a 1000 gallon. We have already talked about it. Just like that one that guy built in his wall but probably not as big. Anyways really looks good right now and hope it all works out good. Keep everyone updated on if you use Expoxy paint or fiberglass resin for sealing the tank. Anyways ya looks good,got to pick a nice stain for the outside maybe a darker one than on mine, it will go good with the black on the inside if the outside was like a dark walnut stain.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Good luck, cant wait for the finished product! Cute daughter too


----------



## 0123

its amazing how fast you got that much done

and good job on the tank!


----------



## feederfrenzy

Wow , good work, looks like it is progressing quickly, I'm very interested in seeing how much time time and money you spend building this tank as I've been toying with the idea of building something along the lines of a 200g tank. I hope it all works out for you, looks great so far!


----------



## B. Rodgers

OK finished 2nd coat...sanded..applied first layer of fiberglass resin on bottom..waiting for it to dry to flip it on it's back..

current time: Friday 8:00 PM CST


----------



## benJii

im gunna be building one of those hurr soon.its gunna be 55Lx14Hx18W(60 gallons) and im gunna put a elong in there. once im grown up and moved away id like to have a 810


----------



## B. Rodgers

I don't think I'd put the effort into building a 60 gallon plywood tank..it would be cheaper to buy an all glass one...but whatever floats your boat kiddow!


----------



## B. Rodgers

OK one layer of fiberglass on all 4 sides and sanded today!!! took about 2 hours....tomorrow second coats will be applied and depending on how it looks..that may be my final coat..then off to get glass and then all done!! Imagine that 300 gallon tank in less than one week! AMAZING!


----------



## NeoJapan

you need to put up instrustions on how you did this. I wouldnt mind making my own 125 gal tank. keep up the good work man


----------



## B. Rodgers

talk to the guy named "Slim" up above...that picture is his 125 =) ask him to help you


----------



## Fresh2salt

Holy sh*t its amazing you got that far . GOOD job .


----------



## hiphopn

check it out http://www.garf.org/tank/buildtank.asp


----------



## B. Rodgers

not working on it today =( I feel like crap...continue on tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## Slim

Keep up the good work Faded so far so good. Ya just keep doin what your doin you should be fine. Your the one that got me into tank building in the first place so if mine was fine I bet your next one will be fine.


----------



## werdna

looks good

cant wait for the step-by-steps


----------



## werdna

Slim said:


> Keep up the good work Faded so far so good. Ya just keep doin what your doin you should be fine. Your the one that got me into tank building in the first place so if mine was fine I bet your next one will be fine.
> [snapback]942659[/snapback]​


----------



## redbelly93

will this tank hold up long term?


----------



## werdna

are u goin to put step-by-steps on


----------



## NeoJapan

i really want to build a 200 gal tank, can someone give me a good step-by-step?


----------



## B. Rodgers

as soon as I'm finished..I'll be putting up a step by step under the "Infomation" Section DIY Part If it's good enough for everyone else...and it will be!


----------



## jamesdelanoche

haha, the best tank competitions are gonna get WAYY better after you do that, i can't wait till this summer to build mine!


----------



## B. Rodgers

Today is Monday the 28th...I havn't been posting much, but I've been working hard. I finished the base for the stand today but have not yet covered it or gotten doors for it. the canopy still needs to be built and the only thing left to do to the tank itself is the sheet of glass that I'll be picking up either thursday or friday! here's some updated crappy camcorder pics...

P.S.....The tank only looks 6 feet long, but 2 feet of it is missing on the right side because the wall goes back there...also the 3rd pic is the wet/dry for it as soon as I get a mag drive 1200!


----------



## B. Rodgers

So Far my cost analysis is $570 For the tank and stand. I'll probably spend another $100 on the canopy and the decorating of the stand itself


----------



## B. Rodgers

So I Guess I could say, that if I had my own garage and the proper tools. I could have built and finished this thing in 7 days! with stand and canopy for a total of around $700


----------



## Guest

I am building a 4000g maybe by next summer, for a shark and maybe some Rays!

We shall see who has the best tank then! Aha!

Sweet tank though. It's a shame Piranha's are goin in there...You could make that a stunning SW tank, a Bamboo Shark, some large puffers maybe....or you could go reef! Perfect dimensions for a reef!

To each his own I guess!

Good luck.

--Dan


----------



## r1dermon

im building, and i've built, are two completely different things. 4000 gallons is going to need quite a bit of reinforcement. as it stands, the 300 is built for all intensive purposes. the 4000 is merely a dream.


----------



## B. Rodgers

LoL...I'd like SW but am not ready to put out the $$$ for a 300 gallon tank like that!


----------



## Guest

Man, buying the salt bulk, and spening a couple hundred on a good RO/DI system is really the only difference. Your tank wont even be tall, so you could reef it with some PC's or T-5's. Just imagine, you could keep a smaller species of shark in there. Or Trigger fish. Or Volitan Lions. Tempting, isn't it?

--Dan


----------



## B. Rodgers

NO


----------



## Guest

--Dan


----------



## B. Rodgers

OK, It's Been 2 Weeks Since I First Started This Project. And It's Finally Almost Done!!! Here's Pics Of The Tank On The Stand I Finished Today. The Stand Will Be Painted Black With Silver Doors When I Get Around To That. The Tank Itself Will Be Painted Silver And The Canopy Which I Have Yet To Build, Will Be Black As Well With Silver Doors...Getting The Glass Thursday! Will Be Ready To Fill With Water Saturday!!! Wish Me Luck...Here's The Pics.


----------



## jamesdelanoche

congrats man, you've got a beautiful tank there


----------



## BigChuckP

I have never looked into buying such a large tank, stand, or canopy so I am curious if you are saving money by building this tank or if all in all it will run about the same?


----------



## Guest

BigChuckP said:


> I have never looked into buying such a large tank, stand, or canopy so I am curious if you are saving money by building this tank or if all in all it will run about the same?
> [snapback]954850[/snapback]​


Until about the 200g range, buying a tank from a store or used will run about the same as building a plywood tank. It's once that you get to +200 that you start saving money. By 300g mark, you can be saving up to 50% of the cost.

I've heard of people building 1000g tanks in thier basement. With filtration, and lighting, it costs basically the same as what one would pay in store for a 240g tank, if you do it right.

This doesnt include the tools you will be needing (saws, etc), and that is where most people's budgets are overcome.

--Dan


----------



## divad

go to reef central in the d i y section there are loads of them

dave


----------



## Adam

Hey I have been building plywood tanks for a while, not to save money but because I really like to do it.

I had a few questions for you as your tanks are much bigger and was hoping we could compare notes.

I opted to not use the sherwin williams epoxy simply because it took to long for my store to order it and I was wondering how happy you were with it. I instead used a blue epoxy that was designed for swimming pools and was non-toxic...only ran me about 115 shipped for 1 gallon each of the two part epoxy. (115 for 2 mixed gallons).

I put the epoxy on first (2 coats) and then assembeled the tank together and then used 10.3 oz canisters to seal my edges and do my plexi front.

I was wondering why you used the fiberglass, how hard it was and how you caluculated your glass thickness up front.

Again I really want to pick your brain sometime, it would be great to move up from the 150 gallon range and really impress people









-Adam


----------



## B. Rodgers

Basically, I built a box 96"L 24"H 30"W And then spread a heck of alot of fiberglass resin over all the flat surfaces! 1/8" thick on all sides except the front. I then cut out the front frame with a jigsaw and put a sheet of glass 93.75" Long and 23.25" Tall 3/8" Thick In the front..piece of cake!!! I'll be putting a step by step instruction manual on P-fury as soon as I'm done. It will be for a 300 gallon tank and will be there for all to use!


----------



## Adam

I personally have found that for the front plate a router works better and I can use a long woodworkers guide to keep it straight, this ensures I have good straight starting lines before I do some sanding. I personally also round my edge into the glass just because of personal taste. Just a comment but your tank definatly looks nice, I am glad to see other people doing it because I think building the tank is almost (ALMOST) as cool as keeping the fish in it.


----------



## B. Rodgers

Got the glass on Thursday the 31st. Put it in with GE Rubber Silicone I and then siliconed behind the glass on all 4 edges as well as every joint in the tank.

Today is Saturday the 2nd. And It's 1/2 Full of water...In a couple of minutes I'll be filling it up the rest of the way!

All Done With the Tank And Stand Only Thing Left Now Is The Canopy!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

Looks good bro. keep up the good work. oh and slim how thick is the glass on your 125?
~Silly


----------



## B. Rodgers

Slim's glass is 1/4" thick just like my 180/200 gallon tank. As long as you go no higher than 20" you can use 1/4" thick plate glass =)


----------



## taylorhedrich

B. Rodgers said:


> Got the glass on Thursday the 31st. Put it in with GE Rubber Silicone I and then siliconed behind the glass on all 4 edges as well as every joint in the tank.
> 
> Today is Saturday the 2nd. And It's 1/2 Full of water...In a couple of minutes I'll be filling it up the rest of the way!
> 
> All Done With the Tank And Stand Only Thing Left Now Is The Canopy!
> [snapback]961023[/snapback]​


Hey, when are you gonna post more pictures? I'm itching to see more!!!


----------



## EZmoney

more pics







more pics


----------



## BigChuckP

Damn that will be awesome with 14 ps in that huge thing. Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## B. Rodgers

you guys like my crappy camcorder pics? i can't stand them, they do my tank no justice. but I'll post more as soon as I move it where it's going to be...pics coming today sometime!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich

B. Rodgers said:


> you guys like my crappy camcorder pics? i can't stand them, they do my tank no justice. but I'll post more as soon as I move it where it's going to be...pics coming today sometime!!!
> [snapback]962081[/snapback]​


Yippeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers

Here he is almost complete...tomorrow going to get the proper plumbing for my DIY Wet/Dry. Last thing to do is to build the canopy and get the lights for it!!! I will have it complete this week!


----------



## B. Rodgers

=)


----------



## BigChuckP

B. Rodgers said:


> =)
> [snapback]963271[/snapback]​


oh you bastard! I saw you had posted something and thought it was pics of your tank, teaser!


----------



## Dawgnutz

You better copyright this info







cuz I'm gonna steal it and build one for the basement!







You are the man!


----------



## mattd46612

Good lord.... the best part of that all is the homemade filter! That thing is sick.


----------



## killarbee

very nice !!


----------



## B. Rodgers

thanks guys. I appreciate everything you've all said. When I'm finished...........................................................I'll be writing up a document in Microsoft Word to give to Xenon with pics to pin along with my Wet/Dry/Stand/Canopy/And Instructions for this 300 gallon tank!

As well as Costs, Location of Materials, Name Brands, AndExact Measurements Etc...

You will all have your own DIY 300 Gallon Tank/Stand/Canopy Along With Wet/Dry After I'm done with it..I guarantee I'll be eliminating any doubt you have about doing this project...be patient!!!

I'm now off to the store to get the rest of the plumbing I need for my wet/dry so that I can fill it up and get it cycling!!! also gotta get 400 lbs of white silica sand and a bunch of amazon swords...what do ya'll think? white sand with swords and 14 RBP's?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Black Sand!!!









Blacks better, but white/play sand will do.

Cant wait to see the pics. Double check to make sure you have sealed this thing up good. Because i thought mine was, i even double sealed it, and this is what happened.....

After my Plywood 150 gallon sat for 2 weeks without leaks, i was happy. But then the next day... it leaked. A very slow leak,... but it destroyed some of my wood, and will now rot









After building my 150 gallon, I wish i would have saved myself the headache and went and bought a glass tank. If you are thinking about building one, rethink about it.... sometimes its just better to go buy one.

However, you can save yourself ALOT of money if your DIY tank lasts more than 10 years, and is around 300 gallons in size.

Im yet to see a DIY plywood aquarium that has lasted more than 2 years. Im in no way trying to scare people from building one,... but take my word. Ive built one, and problems will come within a couple years.

If you plan on building one less than 300 gallons, save yourself the headache, the money.. and just go spend the money to buy a glass tank.


----------



## B. Rodgers

DC_Cichlid said:


> Black Sand!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks better, but white/play sand will do.
> 
> Cant wait to see the pics. Double check to make sure you have sealed this thing up good. Because i thought mine was, i even double sealed it, and this is what happened.....
> 
> After my Plywood 150 gallon sat for 2 weeks without leaks, i was happy. But then the next day... it leaked. A very slow leak,... but it destroyed some of my wood, and will now rot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building my 150 gallon, I wish i would have saved myself the headache and went and bought a glass tank. If you are thinking about building one, rethink about it.... sometimes its just better to go buy one.
> 
> However, you can save yourself ALOT of money if your DIY tank lasts more than 10 years, and is around 300 gallons in size.
> 
> Im yet to see a DIY plywood aquarium that has lasted more than 2 years. Im in no way trying to scare people from building one,... but take my word. Ive built one, and problems will come within a couple years.
> 
> If you plan on building one less than 300 gallons, save yourself the headache, the money.. and just go spend the money to buy a glass tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]964053[/snapback]​


TRUE DAT!


----------



## B. Rodgers

Here He Is Almost Full And Cloudy...

hehe


----------



## B. Rodgers

All Full....I gotta Getta Better Cam!!!


----------



## EZmoney

OH SNAP!





































the tank and aquascapeing look like a nice pair of double DD's!!!!

you killed it in no time flat... WOW


----------



## Slim

now thats nice ooooooooooweeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest

DC_Cichlid said:


> Black Sand!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks better, but white/play sand will do.
> 
> Cant wait to see the pics. Double check to make sure you have sealed this thing up good. Because i thought mine was, i even double sealed it, and this is what happened.....
> 
> After my Plywood 150 gallon sat for 2 weeks without leaks, i was happy. But then the next day... it leaked. A very slow leak,... but it destroyed some of my wood, and will now rot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building my 150 gallon, I wish i would have saved myself the headache and went and bought a glass tank. If you are thinking about building one, rethink about it.... sometimes its just better to go buy one.
> 
> However, you can save yourself ALOT of money if your DIY tank lasts more than 10 years, and is around 300 gallons in size.
> 
> Im yet to see a DIY plywood aquarium that has lasted more than 2 years. Im in no way trying to scare people from building one,... but take my word. Ive built one, and problems will come within a couple years.
> 
> If you plan on building one less than 300 gallons, save yourself the headache, the money.. and just go spend the money to buy a glass tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]964053[/snapback]​










Where did you get your info?

Go to ReefCentral, and check the DIY. Tons of guys have tanks on there, DIY plywood, 100g-3000g, all long lasting, strong and cheap. If you know how to do it right, you can save *huge*. Tanks that was 240g can cost hundreds of dollars, thousands with stand. A guy on RC made a ray tank, 1000g, plywood, for $600 and has had it for 6 years without a problem.

These tanks are not hard, dangerous, or not worth it, if you do it right. Take the time to plan it, and make it a quality tank, instead of something that was clearly thrown together.

--Dan


----------



## B. Rodgers

Thanx Guys! I Love It Too! Gotta Get The Canopy Done So Lighting Will Be Better. Other Than That All Of Those Plants Are Fake...Gotta Get Live Plants In There!!!!!!! But I Couldn't Post Pics Without Plants..And Give It Some Sort Of Vision!


----------



## elTwitcho

Man that was damn quick. I'm impressed, and to top it off the tank looks fantastic.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

DannyBoy17 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Sand!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks better, but white/play sand will do.
> 
> Cant wait to see the pics. Double check to make sure you have sealed this thing up good. Because i thought mine was, i even double sealed it, and this is what happened.....
> 
> After my Plywood 150 gallon sat for 2 weeks without leaks, i was happy. But then the next day... it leaked. A very slow leak,... but it destroyed some of my wood, and will now rot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building my 150 gallon, I wish i would have saved myself the headache and went and bought a glass tank. If you are thinking about building one, rethink about it.... sometimes its just better to go buy one.
> 
> However, you can save yourself ALOT of money if your DIY tank lasts more than 10 years, and is around 300 gallons in size.
> 
> Im yet to see a DIY plywood aquarium that has lasted more than 2 years. Im in no way trying to scare people from building one,... but take my word. Ive built one, and problems will come within a couple years.
> 
> If you plan on building one less than 300 gallons, save yourself the headache, the money.. and just go spend the money to buy a glass tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]964053[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: Where did you get your info?
> 
> Go to ReefCentral, and check the DIY. Tons of guys have tanks on there, DIY plywood, 100g-3000g, all long lasting, strong and cheap. If you know how to do it right, you can save *huge*. Tanks that was 240g can cost hundreds of dollars, thousands with stand. A guy on RC made a ray tank, 1000g, plywood, for $600 and has had it for 6 years without a problem.
> 
> These tanks are not hard, dangerous, or not worth it, if you do it right. Take the time to plan it, and make it a quality tank, instead of something that was clearly thrown together.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]965017[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ok Wiseass.

Like i said, its not worth building them under 300 gallons usually.

Personaly, I can buy a new 240 gal glass for about $350.00 bucks more then the costs to make a plywood 240. By doing that i save myself alot of time, and alot less problems if the tank was not finished perfect. So personaly i would rather go buy a new all glass tank.

Used glass tanks are even cheaper, and you may be lucky enough to find one and get one for the cost of a plywood 240.

It all depends what you want to do. I love to build things, it was fun building my tank, took alot of time but i didn't mind.

However, within weeks i changed my mind and would have rather bought a NEW 150 gallon glass tank. As for the cost, was exact same. Why i didn't, was because i thought a plywood tank would really save me money. But it didn't.

Now, like i said. Something in the 300gallon range will save you alot of coin if the tank does indeed last and you have done a A+ Job.

I personnaly like the looks of glass tanks more, but thats me.

Its up to you, the builder... if you want to spend the time building your DIY tank. I love how people take the time to do so, and there are some stunning looking tanks out there.

There are ways to seal a plywood tank without leaks, but you need to take your time. Many of the plywood tank builders rush there projects, and in the end, there project was a failure.

There are many people out there with DIY tanks built that have had great success. But after asking around, there are still people that have come across problems with leaks over the years.

Just take your time,... Good luck!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Great job on the DIY Aquarium B. Rodgers!

Keep those pics comming,...

PS: Turn on the lights when taking a pic :rasp:

Oh,... B. Rodgers... How long did you let the tank sit with water in it while testing?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

> Go to ReefCentral, and check the DIY. Tons of guys have tanks on there, DIY plywood, 100g-3000g, all long lasting, strong and cheap. If you know how to do it right, you can save *huge*. Tanks that was 240g can cost hundreds of dollars, thousands with stand. A guy on RC made a ray tank, 1000g, plywood, for $600 and has had it for 6 years without a problem.
> 
> These tanks are not hard, dangerous, or not worth it, if you do it right. Take the time to plan it, and make it a quality tank, instead of something that was clearly thrown together.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]965017[/snapback]​


Id be interested in seeing some of these tanks... anyway you can post the links for members including myself to check out?


----------



## B. Rodgers

I let it sit full of water for 24 hours!! and I tested it in my living room! I have no fear of leaks..leaks are garbage..LOL!


----------



## Guest

DC_Cichlid said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Sand!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks better, but white/play sand will do.
> 
> Cant wait to see the pics. Double check to make sure you have sealed this thing up good. Because i thought mine was, i even double sealed it, and this is what happened.....
> 
> After my Plywood 150 gallon sat for 2 weeks without leaks, i was happy. But then the next day... it leaked. A very slow leak,... but it destroyed some of my wood, and will now rot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After building my 150 gallon, I wish i would have saved myself the headache and went and bought a glass tank. If you are thinking about building one, rethink about it.... sometimes its just better to go buy one.
> 
> However, you can save yourself ALOT of money if your DIY tank lasts more than 10 years, and is around 300 gallons in size.
> 
> Im yet to see a DIY plywood aquarium that has lasted more than 2 years. Im in no way trying to scare people from building one,... but take my word. Ive built one, and problems will come within a couple years.
> 
> If you plan on building one less than 300 gallons, save yourself the headache, the money.. and just go spend the money to buy a glass tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]964053[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: Where did you get your info?
> 
> Go to ReefCentral, and check the DIY. Tons of guys have tanks on there, DIY plywood, 100g-3000g, all long lasting, strong and cheap. If you know how to do it right, you can save *huge*. Tanks that was 240g can cost hundreds of dollars, thousands with stand. A guy on RC made a ray tank, 1000g, plywood, for $600 and has had it for 6 years without a problem.
> 
> These tanks are not hard, dangerous, or not worth it, if you do it right. Take the time to plan it, and make it a quality tank, instead of something that was clearly thrown together.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]965017[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Wiseass.
> 
> Like i said, its not worth building them under 300 gallons usually.
> 
> Personaly, I can buy a new 240 gal glass for about $350.00 bucks more then the costs to make a plywood 240. By doing that i save myself alot of time, and alot less problems if the tank was not finished perfect. So personaly i would rather go buy a new all glass tank.
> 
> Used glass tanks are even cheaper, and you may be lucky enough to find one and get one for the cost of a plywood 240.
> 
> It all depends what you want to do. I love to build things, it was fun building my tank, took alot of time but i didn't mind.
> 
> However, within weeks i changed my mind and would have rather bought a NEW 150 gallon glass tank. As for the cost, was exact same. Why i didn't, was because i thought a plywood tank would really save me money. But it didn't.
> 
> Now, like i said. Something in the 300gallon range will save you alot of coin if the tank does indeed last and you have done a A+ Job.
> 
> I personnaly like the looks of glass tanks more, but thats me.
> 
> Its up to you, the builder... if you want to spend the time building your DIY tank. I love how people take the time to do so, and there are some stunning looking tanks out there.
> 
> There are ways to seal a plywood tank without leaks, but you need to take your time. Many of the plywood tank builders rush there projects, and in the end, there project was a failure.
> 
> There are many people out there with DIY tanks built that have had great success. But after asking around, there are still people that have come across problems with leaks over the years.
> 
> Just take your time,... Good luck!
> [snapback]965854[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









Whats your peoblem?

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.p...ghlight=Plywood <---Read that, lots of good testimonial

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthre...threadid=547863 <--Some good points made here



> I have built many Plywood tanks. I used 3/4 in plywod exterior grade. I used to use a two part epoxy from home depot. Now I use a product that is more potable water type I glue the edges with Liquid nail. and place all screws 2 1/2 in sheet rock screws 3 in on center apart. On 140 gallons tanks you sould have no problem using just plywood with them. I have had my oldest one for 9 years now with no ill effects .


 <--- All you need is some good maitenance, and your set.

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.p...ht=Plywood+tank <---That'a nice alternative.

I dont see why you are so mad? I was just making a point.

If you are goin to build one, do some research. They are A LOT of fun, very cheap, and can be customized to your liking. By the way, here is one I thought was neat, great plans too:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php

--Dan


----------



## DC_Cichlid

I think you took it the wrong way Dan, I was in no way mad.

Thanks for the links,... Ive never been on RC before.

After reading on the site, it seems there are many, many more other DIY plywood aquarium builders that have experienced such problems as me.

But all it takes is a little silicone and your good to go again,...for a while.

Sometimes the silicone wears off tho, or water pressure will cause a hole in the same spot where there already was a leak.

Have you built a Plywood Aquarium Dan? If so, id like to see pics.


----------



## B. Rodgers

=)


----------



## killerbee

Very nice B.Rodgers


----------



## taylorhedrich

B. Rodgers said:


> =)
> [snapback]966307[/snapback]​


You've gotta stop doing that...you get us all excited thinking that you posted pictures, and by the time we get here, we find a smiley face.....









Just kidding though







Keep the pictures a comin'


----------



## spec-v

Wow that is incredible can't wait to see it with fish in it


----------



## NIKE

great job


----------



## B. Rodgers

OK..I Really Gotta Get A Better Cam!


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Looks good, but I dont like the fake plants.


----------



## B. Rodgers

awww...come on DC! I've got no choice anyway...1/2 of those plants are real anyway









Soon as I get the canopy built and lights in it I'll get all real plants...I can't post pics with just my p's and a log? that's like a holding cell they just wouldn't understand where they are

They'de be all like "Where the hell are we" and I'd be like "Dunno, DC told me to get rid of all your plants" and they'd be all like "Awww, sucks!" and I'd be like "Chill my lil' P's have patience for the real thing" and they'de be like "Aiight ManG!"

Do I need to go through all of that with them? I think not! hehe


----------



## EZmoney

Wow, from start to (almost) finish in no time flat!!!!!!!!!

Aiight ManG!









BTW how many p's are in there and what size?


----------



## B. Rodgers

12 that are about 5"

and 2 that are about 2"

i hope the 2" don't get eaten =/


----------



## Guest

DC, I've only helped someone build one, she keeps Discus in it. About 400g I would say, although we never really took an measurements. It was in thier living room, in the wall (them being my great uncle and aunt!). He breed's all kinds of fish, from Clowns to Angels. An entire basement dedicated to fishkeeping, what a beautiful place that is...probably 10000g of water down there! lol! It's awesome.

Anyways, if you hadn't started your post with calling me a "wiseass", maybe I wouldn't have taken it the wrong way!

I think what it comes down to is how much time you put into construction. A little extra money will take care of many of these "problems" you speak of. The problem is most people try to go super cheap, and rush it, and forget something (I dont blame them, damn hobby is so expensive).

Either way, civility would be appreciated. You want to call me names, PM me, and we'll have a private conversation. I was really only pointing out that there are ways to prevent the things you spoke of. And I wanted to encourage first timers to give it a try, because it was one of the biggest accomplishments I've been a part of since joining the hobby.

Cheers,

--Dan


----------



## Guest

Beautiful pics B. Rodgers!

Next up on the list: Purchasing lights that can sustain Live Plants! Check out Ebay, you can find some good PC's there, cheap!

--Dan


----------



## B. Rodgers

=)


----------



## B. Rodgers

WOW! Not 1 response to all of these hard earned pictures..BOOOO

See if I post any more yo darn tootin hillbillies!


----------



## Mykoe817

i would have but i was reading. wow man props!!! if only i can do that...


----------



## B. Rodgers

dude, you totally can, go to my DIY section in my sig!!!


----------



## BigChuckP

They look wicked happy! That tank is awesome, I love it and it did not take you that long either. 
That thing is going to be a bitch to get 2-3 wpgs. I would definitely search out ebay to find a good deal.


----------



## nswhite

really nice


----------



## Guest

Lucky P's!

Awesome tank, mate!

--Dan


----------



## Slim

awesome tank let me know when I can come over and take a swim in it ok. Ill bring my trunks and we will have a party.


----------



## B. Rodgers

More Pics


----------



## pyrokingbrand

AWWWW HELL YEA!!! Very nice tank and shoal man!!!!! Thats a primo setup.!!!!


----------



## heffer2028

wow.... 2400+ pounds that thing weighs


----------



## DC_Cichlid

You added your P's already???


----------



## B. Rodgers

yep, they're fine


----------



## icedizzle

WOW


----------



## B. Rodgers

my 2 little 2 incher RBP's have been shunned to the top corner of the tank behind the stream of the powerheads...I thnk that's a good idea for them to keep out of the other 12's way until they get just a lil bit bigger!


----------



## taylorhedrich

Did you add Bio-Spira to cycle your tank or something, because you put the piranha in so soon....


----------



## B. Rodgers

no, I'm using the XP3 filter from the tank they were already in as a filter while my wet/dry cycles!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

B. Rodgers said:


> no, I'm using the XP3 filter from the tank they were already in as a filter while my wet/dry cycles!
> [snapback]970126[/snapback]​


That barley does anything. You just added 300 gallons of new water dude.... Jeeze.

You should have gave it time. Im sure they will pull through, but still.


----------



## B. Rodgers

whatever, it's fine...let me worry about my fish, thankyou

besides...200 gallons of "that water" was from the 200 they cam out of

so


----------



## Slim

No crapalony. Did you just think a guy building a 300 gallong tank would through 12 piranhas down the tube for nothing he used 200 of it from his other tank silly goose.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Check your water, its still not the best thing to do. Seeing how you just basically did a 1/3 water change, and added a bunch of fish, which will raise your ammonia... Your better to be patient, than rush and regret.


----------



## BigChuckP

Let the man be he knows whats crackin.


----------



## Slim

WORD HOMIE


----------



## taylorhedrich

Slim said:


> WORD HOMIE
> [snapback]972699[/snapback]​


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Slim said:


> WORD HOMIE
> [snapback]972699[/snapback]​


LOL, WTF!


----------



## B. Rodgers

you heard da man ....word homie LOL

It's all good DC, besides, If they all die I can get all new ones lol and we all know that 1/2" P's are way cheaper than 5" p's that will survive with the 12 I already have ehh?

DIE FISHIES DIE!!!! Just kidding I promise MWUHAHAHA!


----------



## Guest

DC_Cichlid said:


> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I'm using the XP3 filter from the tank they were already in as a filter while my wet/dry cycles!
> [snapback]970126[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That barley does anything. You just added 300 gallons of new water dude.... Jeeze.
> 
> You should have gave it time. Im sure they will pull through, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]970144[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Actually, that works quite well!









--Dan


----------



## spec-v

nice setup


----------



## DC_Cichlid

DannyBoy17 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I'm using the XP3 filter from the tank they were already in as a filter while my wet/dry cycles!
> [snapback]970126[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That barley does anything. You just added 300 gallons of new water dude.... Jeeze.
> 
> You should have gave it time. Im sure they will pull through, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]970144[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, that works quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]974228[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

300 gallons and 1 filter.... uhh no.

However he used 200 gallons from his other tank, and a filter. I would have still waited a week, there wasn't a big rush to get the fish in another tank.

I would like to see the readings from his tank right now... wanna do this for me B.Rodgers? It would be interesting to find out the readings.

I wonder if any chemicals have leached into your water aswell...?


----------



## BigChuckP

DC_Cichlid said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I'm using the XP3 filter from the tank they were already in as a filter while my wet/dry cycles!
> [snapback]970126[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That barley does anything. You just added 300 gallons of new water dude.... Jeeze.
> 
> You should have gave it time. Im sure they will pull through, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]970144[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, that works quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]974228[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 300 gallons and 1 filter.... uhh no.
> 
> However he used 200 gallons from his other tank, and a filter. I would have still waited a week, there wasn't a big rush to get the fish in another tank.
> 
> I would like to see the readings from his tank right now... wanna do this for me B.Rodgers? It would be interesting to find out the readings.
> 
> I wonder if any chemicals have leached into your water aswell...?
> [snapback]974556[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

What chemicals are you talking about?


----------



## B. Rodgers

DC_Cichlid said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I'm using the XP3 filter from the tank they were already in as a filter while my wet/dry cycles!
> [snapback]970126[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That barley does anything. You just added 300 gallons of new water dude.... Jeeze.
> 
> You should have gave it time. Im sure they will pull through, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]970144[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, that works quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]974228[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 300 gallons and 1 filter.... uhh no.
> 
> However he used 200 gallons from his other tank, and a filter. I would have still waited a week, there wasn't a big rush to get the fish in another tank.
> 
> I would like to see the readings from his tank right now... wanna do this for me B.Rodgers? It would be interesting to find out the readings.
> 
> I wonder if any chemicals have leached into your water aswell...?
> [snapback]974556[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

UMM YES!, there was a big rush, my 200 is gone gone gone, I finished my 300 just in time and since my other thread about keeping 12 p's in a 75 gallon tank didn't cut it. I had no choice. So yes, they're fine and happy and don't be jealous that my DIY tank only took me 3 weeks and yours has taken like 6 months and still ain't done LOL. Just kidding DC, I really do appreciate your help!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

B. Rodgers said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I'm using the XP3 filter from the tank they were already in as a filter while my wet/dry cycles!
> [snapback]970126[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That barley does anything. You just added 300 gallons of new water dude.... Jeeze.
> 
> You should have gave it time. Im sure they will pull through, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]970144[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, that works quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]974228[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 300 gallons and 1 filter.... uhh no.
> 
> However he used 200 gallons from his other tank, and a filter. I would have still waited a week, there wasn't a big rush to get the fish in another tank.
> 
> I would like to see the readings from his tank right now... wanna do this for me B.Rodgers? It would be interesting to find out the readings.
> 
> I wonder if any chemicals have leached into your water aswell...?
> [snapback]974556[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UMM YES!, there was a big rush, my 200 is gone gone gone, I finished my 300 just in time and since my other thread about keeping 12 p's in a 75 gallon tank didn't cut it. I had no choice. So yes, they're fine and happy and don't be jealous that my DIY tank only took me 3 weeks and yours has taken like 6 months and still ain't done LOL. Just kidding DC, I really do appreciate your help!
> [snapback]974744[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Np, but i was busy , and because of a early winter, I could not finish.

I strongly recommend the use of other sources that contain a sufficient amount of "good bacteria" in order to noticeably speed up the cycling process....

Filter material (floss, sponge, cartridge, biowheel, etc.) from an established, disease-free tank.

Gravel from an established, disease-free tank. (Very efficient source of bacteria. Possibility of getting it from friend or LFS)

Other ornaments (driftwood, rocks, etc.) from an established tank.

Squeezings from a filter sponge ("sponge mud" is very rich in bacteria)

Live plants (if your tank is heavily planted, the chances are you won't see an Ammonia or nitrite spike if you track these parameters when cycling. In fact, the only indication that your tank has cycled may be the appearance of Nitrates. Even then you may not get a reading: heavily planted tanks with a light to moderate fish load often test zero Nitrates, since the plants take up some of the Ammonia before the bacteria convert it)

Increase of temperature of the tank. Chemical reactions are accelerated at higher temperatures which will cause the bacteria to divide faster. Be careful not to raise it too much. Over a certain point, bacterial growth is impeded. I've found the mid- to high-eighties work well.

Increase aeration.

*Others would add 2 more sources which I find not as efficient and in some cases worthless....

Addition of established water. 
Addition of commercial bacterial supplements (exception of Bio-Spira)*


----------



## B. Rodgers

Oh yeah, along with my XP3 I also put the 2 sponge filters and all my live plants in there!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

B. Rodgers said:


> Oh yeah, along with my XP3 I also put the 2 sponge filters and all my live plants in there!
> [snapback]975404[/snapback]​


Good.


----------



## B. Rodgers

*FINAL PICTURE..I HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED THIS THREAD...I KNOW I SURE DID!*


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Get a better cam already :rasp:


----------



## Slim

DC dont hate the player hate the game man hate the game. Well im going over to B.rodgers to go swimming in his tank with his P's peace out and much love homies.


----------



## B. Rodgers

i love that pic..the crap camera makes the pic awesome!


----------



## B. Rodgers

I just got my Danner Mag Drive 12 in the mail today from Petsmart.com for $99.99!!!! Just finished hooking it up to my home made wet/dry and It works like a charm I'll post pics on it later, but almost complete. Canopy is the only thing left..and some more bio balls

To all of you Mag Driver's out there, do you take yours apart every 6 weeks and soak the impeller in white vinegar to get rid of calcium deposits and other nast? Just wondering, I want mine to last a while!


----------

